# Here is my leopard gecko



## mantidsandgeckos

thx for the help idolomantis!

Sorry for big pics.


----------



## idolomantis

lol you need to copy the IMG code not the URL


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

She's cute.  

Though I'm more fond of the banana blizzard strain, I still love this kind as well.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

Mantis_Whisper said:


> She's cute.  Though I'm more fond of the banana blizzard strain, I still love this kind as well.


She's a normal.Sadly, only hi-yellow and normals are normally sold here.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

friendofgeckos said:


> She's a normal.Sadly, only hi-yellow and normals are normally sold here.


That's a shame.... I'm so used to seeing so many kinds when I go to reptile shows.... since all anybody ever has leapord geckos and ball pythons.

Hopefully you get some new strains out there soon.


----------



## collinchang635

What is a banana blizzard strain? What is a hi-yellow and a normal????? BTW, Shi Wei, could you post a pic of the male. I still haven't seen him.


----------



## idolomantis

so you have all kinds of color variations huh? hmmm, just like ratsnakes!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

I Like Mantis said:


> What is a banana blizzard strain? What is a hi-yellow and a normal????? BTW, Shi Wei, could you post a pic of the male. I still haven't seen him.


Here's a banana blizzard strain. My lovely little male.  






This is a hi-yellow strain

http://www.alphaleopardgeckos.co.uk/images...ard_gecko_4.jpg

Normal is what is seen above.

http://celebritygeckos.com/Genetics/MorphG...23/Default.aspx heer's a site that explains the strains.


----------



## collinchang635

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Here's a banana blizzard strain. My lovely little male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hi-yellow strain
> 
> http://www.alphaleopardgeckos.co.uk/images...ard_gecko_4.jpg
> 
> Normal is what is seen above.
> 
> http://celebritygeckos.com/Genetics/MorphG...23/Default.aspx heer's a site that explains the strains.


I like the hi-yellow gecko. :lol:


----------



## collinchang635

I have proof that Shi Wei's AKA friendofgeckos's geckos watches TV.


----------



## collinchang635

I have proof that Shi Wei's AKA friendofgeckos's geckos watches TV.


----------



## idolomantis

O_O LOL what does he watch.


----------



## collinchang635

idolomantis said:


> O_O LOL what does he watch.


The Sound Of Thunder, The In-Laws, The Cable Guy. Thats what she watched so far


----------



## idolomantis

I Like Mantis said:


> The Sound Of Thunder, The In-Laws, The Cable Guy. Thats what she watched so far


then she has a good taste :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

Hahah, I've had mine watch Dawn of the Dead and Psycho with me. :lol:


----------



## Rick

Some friends of mine have two of these. I have kept all kinds of reptiles but never one of these. They didn't really seem to enjoy them and kind of ignore them. They said they might give them to me. The ones they have were smaller but appeared to be a bit skinny. I told them I would take them as I don't like to see animals being ignored.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

Rick said:


> Some friends of mine have two of these. I have kept all kinds of reptiles but never one of these. They didn't really seem to enjoy them and kind of ignore them. They said they might give them to me. The ones they have were smaller but appeared to be a bit skinny. I told them I would take them as I don't like to see animals being ignored.


Thats a good thing to do! But do not keep them on sand. :lol:


----------



## Rick

friendofgeckos said:


> Thats a good thing to do! But do not keep them on sand. :lol:


I have a uromastyx that is kept on play sand which is fine for them. Interesting one desert reptile can be kept on it but not another. I read that ceramic tiles are a good choice for these.

Right now they are keeping both of them in a ten gallon tank which is WAY too small.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

Rick said:


> I have a uromastyx that is kept on play sand which is fine for them. Interesting one desert reptile can be kept on it but not another. I read that ceramic tiles are a good choice for these.Right now they are keeping both of them in a ten gallon tank which is WAY too small.


Many people think sand is ok but its not.They will get impacted.Paper towels are good too


----------



## Rick

friendofgeckos said:


> Many people think sand is ok but its not.They will get impacted.Paper towels are good too


Pool sand and play sand are generally fine but for these I will go with tiles.


----------



## [email protected]

I use Cal-sand in my 10gal &amp; 20gal long setups and with my babys paper towels. I have 15 leopard, I hered about burns from tiles getinh to hot just like hot rocks" hot rock are bad" never use them again.

I also use Cal-sand with my 16 Beardies and my 1 Uromastyx.

I use Coconut husk with my 12 Cresties and paper towels with my breeders setups.

Also Coconut husk with moss with my frogs.

Danny


----------



## Rick

ArkBlue said:


> I use Cal-sand in my 10gal &amp; 20gal long setups and with my babys paper towels. I have 15 leopard, I hered about burns from tiles getinh to hot just like hot rocks" hot rock are bad" never use them again.I also use Cal-sand with my 16 Beardies and my 1 Uromastyx.
> 
> I use Coconut husk with my 12 Cresties and paper towels with my breeders setups.
> 
> Also Coconut husk with moss with my frogs.
> 
> Danny


You should never use that Cal sand! It's got bad reviews. I use sand for my uromasyx but it is play sand which can be used.


----------



## [email protected]

Rick said:


> You should never use that Cal sand! It's got bad reviews. I use sand for my uromasyx but it is play sand which can be used.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> So has play sand, I know if you dont look after your geckos with Cal-sand it can get stuck to eyes, every thing has pros and cons. I had leopards for almost 20years on and off, and when I was a kid we used stuff we would nefer use now.


----------



## Rick

Find me something that says play sand or pool sand has caused impaction. If you use sand these two are what is recommended by the vast majority for that reason.


----------



## [email protected]

Not with our vet after the death of 1 of beardies and some leopards that had impaction leopards lived, also the vast amount of breeder don't use any sand cal or play, we are hobby breeder so our reps are also pets so again I like cal-sands, The one we use is Vita sand and it my house to do so okay :huh: 

Danny


----------



## Rick

ArkBlue said:


> Not with our vet after the death of 1 of beardies and some leopards that had impaction leopards lived, also the vast amount of breeder don't use any sand cal or play, we are hobby breeder so our reps are also pets so again I like cal-sands, The one we use is Vita sand and it my house to do so okay :huh: Danny


Do you use it because you believe it will actually help them get additional vitamins and minerals? If so I believe that to be marketing hype. If you are properly taking care of them that shouldn't be a concern so it all just ends up as wasted money when play sand costs a few dollars for 50 or more pounds. But for the record my leos are housed on slate tile which was recommended by several long time keepers on gecko boards. You're the only person I have ever heard that said cal/vit sand has less impaction risk than washed play/pool sand. Everything else I read/hear says the opposite. But anyways. We are talking about the same thing on two threads.


----------



## [email protected]

No not for the cal, slate is ok some of the other tiles are not very good, for that they can over heat with heat tape like hot rocks "can" give burns.

Danny


----------



## Rick

ArkBlue said:


> No not for the cal, slate is ok some of the other tiles are not very good, for that they can over heat with heat tape like hot rocks "can" give burns.Danny


They get warm through belly heat so there isn't any other way to go really that isn't a hot rock. No way is my slate hot enough to burn. It is only 88 degrees. I guess we will have to agree to disagree. I have asked breeders and everyone else, they all say no sand for leos and only play or pool sand for uros but the consensus is NO cal sand.


----------



## [email protected]

Good on the 88 but soom tile do get hoter, Ok in the Feb reptiles mag Craig Stewart said not to use sand with leopards and it isnt saying cal or play, "he suggest newspaper. butcher or packing paper, or paper towels". So I think to each there own, what works best for them.

Danny


----------

